# We Love O-hi-O!



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, Orange is your color! Congratulations.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome! You should feel very proud!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice Shelly. Congrats on the new titles and passes!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulation HT committee will have order more ribbons you wiped em out. Cool


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It doesn't get any better then that!! I'm already hearing about the difficulty of the Senior test and that water blind sounded like a bitch. How about a description when you have the time??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - congratulations  Sounds like an unbeatable weekend !


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you can't ask for better than that!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

It really doesn't get much better than that does it? :dblthumb2
Looks like things "cooled off" a little after your week in school. :FIREdevil


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Shelly! Guess it was a "golden test" I heard my friend Jan and Keeper passed SH too! The best dogs rise to the top!!!!

Anney we are waiting for your post!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is HUGE!!! Congratulations to you and your crew, how fun!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Shelly for posting our picture! What she didn't tell you was that arranging the dogs for the picture was much more entertaining than the photo itself. My guys of course were little precious angels and Shelly's dogs were insane. Butch was all over the place, and I finally had to corral Breeze into a headlock to get things under control. 
Well we had one heck of a weekend too and I was happy to share it with Shelly and a variety of other great golden people in Ohio. 
Slater started the weekend out by getting his last JH leg on Saturday to finish his title. It was a very nice and challenging junior test and he nailed it. So much so, that after they passed out ribbons, the judges gave me Slater's score sheets and he had perfect 10's in every category on every mark, from both judges. Go puppy!!! 
Fisher ran his first two master series on Saturday almost flawlessly. He has not had a HUNT on a mark in the past four tests, this one included. He is stepping on every mark. In the first series it was a land triple walkup with a diversion bird thrown on the return fromt he first mark, meaning really it was a delayed quad. The only thing Fisher did bad was shake the crap out of the diversion bird when he picked it up and chomped on it real good when he came back with it. Ummm, okay.
Second series was land-water, a short tight triple with the go bird through a little cheaty pocket of water then up about 30 yards on the hill. Fisher "sorta" tried to cheat the pocket but managed to get some feet wet  This series had a double blind, one a very short water blind that was pretty elementary and a second blind through the same pocket and up the hill about 40 yards, under the arc of the go-bird. He one-whistled both blinds.
So now I'm thinking, they are really going to kill us in the third series. So we show up Sunday morning to a simple water double and a neat little straightforward water blind, and the honor, and the whole series was done by 11:00. Fisher was pretty much flawless on the whole thing, save for whining when we walked off the honor station 
So now we have MH leg #3! Go Fishie!
Shelly's dogs put on quite a show, Butch did the most spectacular water cheat I think I've ever seen, and was very proud of himself; and Winter's water entry is a sight to behold, just don't sit too close or you'll be in the splash bleachers 
Fun weekend! This week more training then we repeat the whole thing over the weekend at the 2nd test in Hambden.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow Anney, congrats to you, too!! Great job!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Anney to your crew too!!!


----------



## glnbrgold (May 26, 2011)

Congrats Anney, Fisher and Slater too! That MH title is right around the corner. Hambden is a fun place to run a dog. Now you need to plan on coming up to MI and try your hand at Omega Farms. 

Deb


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo, Anney, Fisher, and Slater!


----------

